#   >   >   >   !
,   !
          .https://forum.littleone.ru/showthread.php?t=8425952.          . 
 -   -  , , ?        :1:  
 ,     ,  .     ,      -    .

----------

.
      - .    ,   ..      ,       ,      .
      .      .        .

----------

,   ! :6:

----------


## Agata08

!       !  :1:     !      ,       :6:

----------

,    )))

----------


## *

. ,   !

----------

:1: 
    .  . 
        .  .
 ,     .     ,     ,      :2:  
   ,    .    ,   ,      .

----------


## *

,      ,     ,    ?

----------

> ,      ,     ,    ?


     , ,      .     ,   ,     .

----------


## *

-  ?

----------

